# Cow found in a pool



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

This is not a 1500 pound animal. No way. Raleigh news exaggerating.

http://abc11.com/society/wrecker-used-to-pull-1500-lb-cow-from-pool/1704681/


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

It looked like a 8 to 9 weight to me.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

So instead of looking to see whats going on he calls 911?

Heard what I thought was a gun shot last night while sitting in the office at my desk. Stepped outside and heard it twice more, a LOT louder than your standard gun shot, thought something was happening at the substation again. Grabbed the Heritage and rolled the mag cylinder into and went to investigate, heard it twice more just walking to the Cummins, wrong direction for anymore transformers to be blowing up at the substation. Didn't find anything on the dirt road between the farms, nothing on the road behind the farm either, suppose somebody coulda been shooting yote's but they must have been using a freaking howitzer. Cousin was in town smoking on her back deck and heard the same thing 3 miles away.

Upon further reflection I should have grabbed the .380 with the Crimson Trace as kinda hard to see iron sights in the dark, didn't want to risk waking the wife though as its in a holster fastened to the side panel of the night stand next to my side of the bed.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Kilmeade on Fox claimed it was two ton. Doocy straightened him out pretty quick.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Lostin55 said:


> It looked like a 8 to 9 weight to me.


Well if they were buying I might go with 'their' weight for some reason or another. Now if I was buying might be a different story. 

Larry


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I imagine it was all chuckles and giggles until the homeowner got the wrecker bill.....


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

mlappin said:


> So instead of looking to see whats going on he calls 911?
> Heard what I thought was a gun shot last night while sitting in the office at my desk. Stepped outside and heard it twice more, a LOT louder than your standard gun shot, thought something was happening at the substation again. Grabbed the Heritage and rolled the mag cylinder into and went to investigate, heard it twice more just walking to the Cummins, wrong direction for anymore transformers to be blowing up at the substation. Didn't find anything on the dirt road between the farms, nothing on the road behind the farm either, suppose somebody coulda been shooting yote's but they must have been using a freaking howitzer. Cousin was in town smoking on her back deck and heard the same thing 3 miles away.
> Upon further reflection I should have grabbed the .380 with the Crimson Trace as kinda hard to see iron sights in the dark, didn't want to risk waking the wife though as its in a holster fastened to the side panel of the night stand next to my side of the bed.


Could easily be tannerite.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Lostin55 said:


> It looked like a 8 to 9 weight to me.


You guys probably have better eyes than me on that. I would a said 6 or 7. Does math get that fuzzy down south?

Miniature Angus?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> You guys probably have better eyes than me on that. I would a said 6 or 7. Does math get that fuzzy down south?
> Miniature Angus?


Watch it moose......u talkin bout people from the south? Heck just cause we can marry our cousin, don't mean we stupid.....course I don't think they allow it in Wyoming, purty much an exclusive for GA, AL, MS, SC.....but for the record, yup.....when they started this "new math" back in '67 I think it wuz, we all knew we wuz in trouble, momma didn't know how to do it and daddy thought it was magic so we was never taught it.....we get along without it, most folks carry a pocket calculator....I know I do


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

That is a big guy holding that tagline. Just look at him. His pant legs don't even cover his boot tops.


----------

